# will a 88 300zx front bumper fit on 87 300zx



## bloodredzx (Mar 10, 2011)

will a 88 300zx front bumper fit on 87 300zx and also ft right fender


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

....yes....


----------

